# full of shit



## annaleex85

Hi.  Can anyone tell me how to say "she's so full of shit" in Spanish?  I'd like to use it to describe someone who always lies and talk nonsense.  Thanks!


----------



## isabelgr

¡Miente más que habla! As in she lies more than she speaks. This could be an option.


----------



## suso26

Yo diria: Ella dice puras tonterías/pendejadas.


----------



## mariposita

Dice una cantidad de gilipolleces...


----------



## COLsass

Argentine slang: Ella es tan chamuyera/Siempre está chamuyando.


----------



## Moniquita

En Perú también se dice ella siemrpe está chamuyando (¡qué gracioso, recién me entero que en Argentina también lo usan!), bueno, además también se dice: 'Ella es puro floro', ( viene de verbo florido, sin sustento, ja ja ja).
Espero te sirva.


----------



## Sammo

¿Más sugerencias por favor?

Me temo que la mayoría de ellas por ahora en este hilo no son suficientemente adecuadas.   

La frase debe de ser vulgar y referirse a una persona que está mintiendo.


----------



## robjh22

Ella es un pinche mentirosa.


----------



## SmallJosie

Como han dicho arriba: Miente más que habla.
O: Está tan agilipollada que no sabe ni lo qué dice.
Hay más.


----------



## raramuristar

annaleex85 said:


> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to say "she's so full of shit" in spanish? I'd like to use it to describe someone who always lies and talk nonsense. Thanks!
> -Anna


 
¡Hola, Anna!

Te han dado ya dos opciones fantásticas:

a) (Ella) dice puras pendejadas. - By Suso26
b) (Ella) es una pinche mentirosa. - By Robjh22

c) (Ella) ¡es una absoluta pendeja! - Sería mi versión.

Escoja aquella que consideres la más adecuada a tus sentimientos. Las dos primeras son excelentes.

Saludos,

rarámuristar-México


----------



## Sammo

Me temo que todavía no veo nada aquí que basta.

Espacialmente ésta:

_c) (Ella) ¡es una absoluta pendeja! - Sería mi versión._

En cual diría yo que es incorrecta. Lo siento. 

Más sugerencias por favor.


----------



## emege

Versión española:
"Es una mentirosa de mierda".


----------



## aurilla

"Habla mucha mierda".


----------



## suso26

Bueno, otra versión tratando de llegar al sentido que emege quiere: ¡Es una pinche chismosa! Pero eso es más entendible en mi región. 
No sé que más quiere emege.


----------



## Mirlo

*Full of shit:*
Totally unfounded, not credible, or ridiculous..
El/ella es una mentirosa (o).
El /ella nada más habla pendejadas.
El /ella es un ridículo ( a).

Saludos,


----------



## emege

suso26 said:


> asu.. bueno otra version tratando de llegar al sentido que emerge quiere:
> Es una pinche chismosa!.. pero eso es mas entendible en mi región. No se que mas quiere Emerge.



¿"Eme*R*ge" soy yo? Ya me has cambiado el nombre... Pero si yo no he pedido nada, hombre. Yo sólo he aportado mi humilde versión a lo de la dichosa "mentirosa de los cojones".


----------



## suso26

Lo siento, me refería a Sammo.


----------



## patin

En costarricense:

Ella habla mucha paja.

La traducción literal también se usa pero es bien ofensiva, algo así como la sugerencia de Aurilla y te cuento que quizás es la más común.

patin


----------



## annaleex85

Thanks everyone!  I like "(ella) dice puras pendejadas" the best since it is the most understood amongst latinos where I live.  But now that I'm in Argentina, it's not as useful as it used to be.  Any suggestions for how to say it in Argentine slang besides "estar chamuyando?"


----------



## the boss

¡Es una pinche vieja arguendera!


----------



## Mate

emege said:


> Versión española:
> "Es una mentirosa de mierda".


Curiosamente, esa versión también sería aquí la más acertada.

Saludos - Mate


----------



## zumac

Totalmente de acuerdo con Mate, en que la frase de emege: "*Es una mentirosa de mierda*", es la que mejor capta el sentido de "she's full of shit."

Saludos.


----------



## pilenton

annaleex85 said:


> Thanks everyone! I like "(ella) dice puras pendejadas" the best since it is the most understood amongst latinos where I live. But now that I'm in Argentina, it's not as useful as it used to be. Any suggestions for how to say it in Argentine slang besides "estar chamuyando?"


 
You see, we think we speak Spanish, but we use different words all over Latin America...

I'm from Argentina. A "full of shit" person is a "charlatán". A person who speaks a lot, exaggerating mostly personal stories, and telling lies naturally. 

So the sentence could be "(Ella) es una charlatana". 

You can also say "Es una chamuyera". But "chamuyar" is mainly to speak a lot, not necessarily lies, and its Buenos Aires lunfardo (slang) and not used everywhere and for everybody apart from Buenos Aires and surroundings.

I think "charlatana" is the best translation here.


----------



## COLsass

annaleex85 said:


> Thanks everyone!  I like "(ella) dice puras pendejadas" the best since it is the most understood amongst latinos where I live.  But now that I'm in Argentina, it's not as useful as it used to be.  Any suggestions for how to say it in Argentine slang besides "estar chamuyando?"



Habla boludeces/pelotudeces.

That's pretty much as Argentinean as you'll get.


----------



## pilenton

COLsass said:


> Habla boludeces/pelotudeces.
> 
> That's pretty much as Argentinean as you'll get.


 
Yes, he(she)'s right! I didn't get that you needed "vulgar" dialogue, so "Habla boludeces/pelotudeces" is the translation you are looking for. Forget "charlatana"!


----------



## robjh22

Just a fine point: when someone is "full of shit," they say things that have no basis, like "It's well known that the Chinese can't learn Spanish." That person may be full of shit, but not necessarily lying if he really believes his own bullshit.


----------



## lalinda

Es una mentirosa de mierda, es una trucha. In argentinian slang


----------



## Sammo

> I think "charlatana" is the best translation here.


 
Is that vulgar? I don't remember hearing "charlatán" as being vulgar.



> Just a fine point: when someone is "full of shit," they say things that have no basis, like "It's well known that the Chinese can't learn Spanish." That person may be full of shit, but not necessarily lying if he really believes his own bullshit.


 
Thank you for bringing this up!

This is exactly the reason I keep asking for better suggestions because "full of shit" doesn't always mean a liar. It could also be a person that has no idea what they are talking about or says things that are bogus or stupid.


----------



## COLsass

Sammo said:


> Is that vulgar? I don't remember hearing "charlatán" as being vulgar.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for bringing this up!
> 
> This is exactly the reason I keep asking for better suggestions because "full of shit" doesn't always mean a liar. It could also be a person that has no idea what they are talking about or says things that are bogus or stupid.



I don't think you're going to find a phrase that is _sufficiently _precise in tone and meaning.

I like Mirlo's because it captures the meaning: _"Es un ridiculo_"
But if you're more interested in being offensive/vulgar: "_Habla boludeces/pendejadas_."

I think for example your tone is quite rude.  You should acknowledge people's suggestions and elucidate your reasoning, because to be honest you haven't proven that you understand all of them.

Another example I thought particularly good was Patin's_: "Habla mucha paja_."  This phrase is deceptive if you don't know Spanish slang that well since it doesn't seem vulgar--_paja _literally means straw but it's often used to mean masturbation.  So this suggestion connotes the idea of "mental masturbation"--a person who talks to hear herself speak.  

None is perfect, but welcome to translation.


----------



## borgonyon

Como se ha mencionado antes, pero con una variante, yo diría que es "un come m•erda".


----------



## Sammo

> I think for example your tone is quite rude. You should acknowledge people's suggestions and elucidate your reasoning, because to be honest you haven't proven that you understand all of them.


 
Excuse me, don't start suggesting that I am being rude. Some of the examples simply didn't suffice and others have mentioned this as well.

And I know plenty about translation because I do myself and that's why I know that certain examples here just didn't cut it. So that's why I kept asking for other suggestions.  I have given reasons each time why I would like other suggestions, so don't say that I didn't.

Suggestions like, _"Es un ridiculo"_ are simply bad. That means, "He is ridiculous" nowhere near "he's full of shit".

However, suggestions like, "un come mierda" are better. I simply want to get as many suggestion as I can so that I can see what suits better.  

So don't start accusing people of such or that they know little of translations just because you feel like it. Because if you were a translator who put "Es un _ridiculo" _for "he's full of shit", then you are not a good translator.


----------



## shoam

*MENTIROSO/A de MIERDA*

esa es la que mas me gusta, sin dudas. Refleja el sentido y se entiende de Ibiza a Tijuana y Punta Arenas


----------



## anipol

Claro que hay más sugerencias. Acá en Argentina también decimos (y pardon my Spanish:

"Dice (o habla) puras boludeces/pelotudeces/huevadas"  
"Es una boluda/ pelotuda/forra" 
Ojo que son todas expresiones ofensivas pero supongo que "full of shit" también lo es. 
Chamuyo/chamuyar también se usan pero vienen del lunfardo tradicional, así que ahora tienen una resonancia tanguera y en una conversación corriente son más bien humorísticos y menos agresivos que las otras opciones.


----------



## anipol

Ah, me acordé de otro bastante conocido al menos en Argentina: "tiene un pedo en el mate". (mate=mind/head)


----------



## Sammo

> Como se ha mencionado antes, pero con una variante, yo diría que es "un come m•erda".


 
Quizás ese puede ser un equivalente.

A ver con ejemplos...se puede decir "un come mierda" en las siguientes frases?

"Don't believe a word he says.  He's full of shit."

"You think that she went along with it?  Man, you are full of shit!"

"When she's talking about the roads, then she makes sense.  But apart from that anything else she's full of shit"

"You know, I'm glad you taught him a lesson.  That guy is always so full of shit!"

"Shut up, you're full of shit!"


----------



## Sammo

Así que , ¿se puede usar "un come mierda" en estos ejemplos?"

Y perdón si esto suena un poco tonto, ¿pero si se habla de una mujer, entonces se le llama "una come mierda" o "un come mierda"?


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Sammo said:


> Quizás ese puede ser un equivalente.
> 
> A ver con ejemplos...se puede decir "un come mierda" en las siguientes frases?
> 
> "Don't believe a word he says. He's full of shit."
> 
> "You think that she went along with it? Man, you are full of shit!"
> 
> "When she's talking about the roads, then she makes sense. But apart from that anything else she's full of shit"
> 
> "You know, I'm glad you taught him a lesson. That guy is always so full of shit!"
> 
> "Shut up, you're full of shit!"


 
Hola a todos:
Viendo los ejemplos que pone Sammo, se me ocurren tres palabras que encajarían bien con esos ejemplos acá en Uruguay, pero sinceramente no sé si se usan en Argentina: rostruda, fantasma y careta. Espero que los argentinos opinen sobre estos términos.


----------



## psychodelika star

"habla mierda"


----------



## zadchi

Ser un hipocrita es una persona que dice una cosa pero en realidad piensa otra

Mentirosa es quien dice muchas mentiras.

Es una chingada hipocrita/mentirosa, seria muy buena.

seria como decir "She's a fucking lier"


----------



## Bee21192

emege said:


> Versión española:
> "Es una mentirosa de mierda".


suena exactamente a cómo lo dirían en la argentina


----------



## Bee21192

Fantasmagórico said:


> Hola a todos:
> Viendo los ejemplos que pone Sammo, se me ocurren tres palabras que encajarían bien con esos ejemplos acá en Uruguay, pero sinceramente no sé si se usan en Argentina: rostruda, fantasma y careta. Espero que los argentinos opinen sobre estos términos.



la verdad es que no lo usamos aca.. y si los usamos, como es el caso de fantasma, no en este contexto


----------



## anipol

Hola, soy argentina y no me suena para nada come mierda. Tampoco rostruda ni fantasma...

Conozco 2 sentidos de careta: a) falso, hipócrita, snob, vanidoso...
b) persona que no consume drogas, desde el punto de vista de los que se drogan.

Igual, no creo que "careta" traduzca todo el sentido de "full of shit".

Ah, también quería agregar que en Argentina, "pendejo" no significa lo mismo que en México. 
Aquí es una expresión vulgar, a veces peyorativa pero no siempre, que significa principalmente niño, chico, joven. Entonces, como adjetivo significa: inmaduro, chiquilín. Una pendejada es un acto inmaduro, algo típico de un chico, es decir una chiquilinada.

-Otra vez esos pendejos me arruinaron el jardín con la pelota.

-Ay, divina, estás hecha una pendeja... qué te hiciste?
-¡¿Viste'? Me teñí, me hice las lolas y estoy haciendo pilates! Es que estoy saliendo con un pendejo divino... no puedo estar hecha una bruja... ¿viste?


----------



## Camilaila

Aquí en Chile podría ser "Habla/Dice puras huevadas" (aunque se dice hueas)
Aunque creo que : "*es una mentirosa de mierda*" es la traducción mas internacional.


----------



## Krimy

En Chile también decimos que "es una chamullenta", pero también decimos que "es grupienta". Ambas son informales y dependiendo del grado de confianza pueden resultar ofensivas. 
Ella es "cuentera y mitómana" es algo mas decente. y para nonsense "habla leseras".


----------



## Sammo

Vaya, qué impresionante. Hice una pregunta directa y no han contestado.

Es más, alguien me citó y ni siquiera reconoció la pregunta en la cita.

Así que la voy a repetir de nuevo:

_Quizás "un come mierda" puede ser un equivalente._

_A ver con ejemplos...se puede decir "un come mierda" en las siguientes frases?_

_"Don't believe a word he says. He's full of shit."_

_"You think that she went along with it? Man, you are full of shit!"_

_"When she's talking about the roads, then she makes sense. But apart from that anything else she's full of shit"_

_"You know, I'm glad you taught him a lesson. That guy is always so full of shit!"_

_"Shut up, you're full of shit!"_


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Sammo said:


> Vaya, qué impresionante. Hice una pregunta directa y no han contestado.



Sí han contestado:



anipol said:


> Hola, soy argentina y no me suena para nada come mierda.



Saludos,
Fantasmagórico.


----------



## Olefina

yo diría:
es una farsante!!


----------



## lum4

miente como la mierda?



Argentina.


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá también diríamos "es más mentiroso (a) que el carajo".

Saludos,


----------



## Cinnabyte

1. Miente más que habla
1. Es una mentirosa de mierda
son las dos frases que en español de España suenan mejor


----------



## Mirlo

Respeto tu opinión, pero lamentablemente no es cuestión de lo que suene mejor, el término da cabida a una variedad de interpretaciones, tal como en inglés.
*full of shit* 
completely *wrong*, *false,* or *worthless.*

Y hay muchas más en el diccionario, pero no me alcanzaría el espacio*.*
Saludos,


----------



## Ros2008

Creo que el "ella dice puras pendejadas" no sería tan correcto porque no quiere decir necesariamente que lo que ella dice es mentira, puede significar que dice cosas poco inteligentes, por ejemplo.
En México se escucha comúnmente el "Ella es una chorera"
 o "Dice puro choro"
Saludos!


----------



## Mirlo

Perdona pero, "ella dice puras pendejadas" si se puede usar debido como dije antes al significado de "full of shit" en inglés.
*full of shit* 
completely *wrong= equivocado*, *false=falso,* or *worthless= sin valor*

Saludos,


----------



## jobeecl

Es una charlatana.

*Rock On!!*


----------



## Mahavir

Referente al mismo enunciado, _*full of shit*_, ¿cómo se traduciría si quiero dejarlo en puntos suspensivos? El texto que necesito traducir viene de un diálogo de un video que se va a grabar en varios idiomas de trabajadores de cuidado a largo plazo (cuidado en casa, y de casas de convalecencia).

El texto es el siguiente:
This work is not easy and anybody who thinks so is full of…well, they just don’t know.

En inglés tiene más sentido decir, _"is full of..."_ y dejarlo en puntos suspensivos, pero no se si en español tendría el mismo impacto al verbalizarlo (recuerden que es un diálogo de un video que alguien estará diciéndolo).

Mi intento en español sería: 
Este no es un trabajo fácil y los que crean que sí lo es *son unos mentirosos de...* bueno, simplemente no saben lo que dicen.

La traducción es para una audiencia latinoamericana multicultural (mexicana, guatemalteca, salvadoreña, etc.) que vive en California. Por eso necesitaría usar lo que la mayoría entienda mejor.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Mahavir: yo pondría: "son unos mentirosos de *m*..."

La "m" no deja lugar a dudas.


----------



## ORL

> Quizás "un come mierda" puede ser un equivalente.


Sammo: por la estructura del castellano, en todo caso sería una palabra compuesta: "comemierdas". Aunque, al menos por aquí, no se usa en esos contextos que aportaste. Para los ejemplos que diste, por aquí diríamos que es un/a "bolacero/a". Un "bolazo" es una mentira flagrante. Otra posibilidad es "versero/a", que es quien cuenta historias poco creíbles o bolazos directos.



> Este no es un trabajo fácil y los que crean que sí lo es *son unos mentirosos de...*


En ese caso yo no iría a la fórmula inglesa, simplemente diría que "los que crean que sí lo es, están muy confundidos". Queda demasiado grosero en castellano poner un equivalente de la frase inglesa, pero la fórmula podría ser algo así: "los que crean que sí lo es, /*son unos desubicados de mier..."*/*tienen mier... en la cabeza". *Insisto, es demasiado grosero y me parece innecesario. La opción "mentirosos" no me parece muy válida, ya que en un caso como el del contexto, una persona puede acercarse a un trabajo como el nombrado con una postura totalmente sincera de creer que es fácil, y no necesariamente están "mintiendo" al creerse eso o al afirmarlo. Se entiende? Lo que hace el hablante es rebajar la postura ajena a "estar totalmente confundido"/"ser un desubicado"/"tener mierda en la cabeza", *a modo de advertencia*. Si mienten, en todo caso es a sí mismos, porque se van a encontrar con un trabajo difícil, pero no cuadra ponerlos como "mentirosos de mierda", la frase suena forzada. En todo caso, se podría decir que "los que creen que sí lo es, se mienten a sí mismos".


----------



## Mahavir

¡Gracias fantasmagórico! Incluso pensé en poner *mentirosos de mie$#%*, pero tomando en cuenta que será expresado verbalmente, pensé que no se iba a tomar en cuenta a la hora de decirlo.

Tiene sentido lo que dices ORL. Para los que digan que es un trabajo fácil, para ellos mismos puede ser una realidad, la verdad, por así decirlo, de acuerdo a su propia experiencia, etc. Y como dices, no necesariamente es una mentira ellos. Sin embargo, para el mismo trabajador que está diciendo que no es un trabajo fácil, en su propia realidad, verdad, sería una gran mentira decir que es muy fácil. Entonces el expresar que ellos (los que dicen que es fácil) son unos mentirosos de mie$#%, sería válido para ellos y para los que estén de acuerdo. 
Pero *estar confundido/desubicados/tener mie#$% en la cabeza*, también sería un término más amplio que se podría usar en un contexto más 'formal', pero no era realmente lo que buscaba... aún así agradezco tu aclaración y gran aportación. No hubiera pensado que podría usar esos términos. Uno nunca deja de aprender...

¡Saludos!


----------



## guaild

Hola,
aquí en Guadalajara (México) se podría escuchar la frase "es puro pico de pájaro nalgón" para referirse a alguien que dice muchas mentiras, por lo general para autoelogiarse o jactarse de alguna hazaña imaginaria. Pero no sé qué tanto se pueda usar en otras localidades.


----------



## El Zafado

*Dice puras pendejadas/mamadas/chingaderas/babosadas *me suelan muy bien.


----------



## sisabianovenia

Hi Anna, I arrived late to the thread!
No hay modo de traducir correctamente 'full of shit', porque siempre que afuera del sentido algo muy importante y es que quien está full of shit, no miente a sabiendas porque él primero que nadie creyó su mentira, vive de castillos en el aire. Está él mismo engañado y simplemente 'desparrama' su deceit.
Hasta las mejores sugerencias que te han hecho implican un grado de intencionalidad en mentir, que no necesariamente es el caso. Yo no sabría cómo traducirlo bien, en realidad. Y lo curioso es que -al menos en mi país, Argentina, hay cantidad de gente así, pero no sabría cómo designarlos. Gente que lee superficialmente, un poco de todo, mezcla, no entiende bien, y luego se larga a hablar como si supiera. Hay mucho en política y cantidades increíbles dentro de los ambientalistas y demás new ages, por ejemplo, gente que, salvo excepciones, está full of crap. De lo que te han sugerido, 'charlatán' podría acercarse, o quizá también 'lleno de mierda', pero se sobreentenderá que es un anglicismo, una traducción literal del mentado 'full of shit'... Al final ¿por cuál optaste?   José


----------



## Axelroll

*"He's full of shit" = No dice más que chorradas/gilipolleces.*

Un "comemierda" es una persona ruin y despreciable, no tiene nada que ver con la expresión planteada. Al menos en España.


----------



## Eduleox

Axelroll said:


> ...
> Un "comemierda" es una persona ruin y despreciable, no tiene nada que ver con la expresión planteada. Al menos en España.


 
Exacto, no tiene que ver con 'full of shit'; creo que las mejores traducciones serían:

-Habla puras pendejadas. (La más acertada y entendible, al menos en Latinoamérica) 
-Habla puras huevadas (Muy usado en Perú)
-Es una mentirosa de mierda (La persona sabe que está diciendo cosas que no son ciertas.)


----------



## Sirfido

Mas vale tarde que nunca:

es una fantasma


----------



## Mirlo

Mahavir said:


> Referente al mismo enunciado, _*full of shit*_, ¿cómo se traduciría si quiero dejarlo en puntos suspensivos? El texto que necesito traducir viene de un diálogo de un video que se va a grabar en varios idiomas de trabajadores de cuidado a largo plazo (cuidado en casa, y de casas de convalecencia).
> 
> El texto es el siguiente:
> This work is not easy and anybody who thinks so is full of…well, they just don’t know.
> 
> En inglés tiene más sentido decir, _"is full of..."_ y dejarlo en puntos suspensivos, pero no se si en español tendría el mismo impacto al verbalizarlo (recuerden que es un diálogo de un video que alguien estará diciéndolo).
> 
> Mi intento en español sería:
> Este no es un trabajo fácil y los que crean que sí lo es *son unos mentirosos de...* bueno, simplemente no saben lo que dicen.
> 
> La traducción es para una audiencia latinoamericana multicultural (mexicana, guatemalteca, salvadoreña, etc.) que vive en California. Por eso necesitaría usar lo que la mayoría entienda mejor.
> 
> ¡Gracias!



El texto es el siguiente:
This work is not easy and anybody who thinks so is full of…well, they just don’t know.

y el que piensa esto es un pendejo/baboso/cuentero/fantasma..
(Todo dependiendo de la región)...
Mas vale tarde que nunca...


----------



## SydLexia

"es tonto del... bueno, no sabe nada".

Aquí no es cuestión de mentir, es cuestión de no tener ni pajolera idea de que hablan.

syd


----------



## Mirlo

SydLexia said:


> "es tonto del... bueno, no sabe nada".
> 
> Aquí no es cuestión de mentir, es cuestión de no tener ni pajolera idea de que hablan.
> 
> syd



Solo para aclarar:
 Todas las expresiones usadas significan eso...


----------



## Mate

pendejo/baboso/cuentero/fantasma

De las cuatro de arriba, aquí en la Argentina todas tienen diferente significado. La que más se aproximaría es "cuentero".

Un pendejo es una persona infantil, inmadura, o directamente un niño (no se recomienda su uso por ser palabra vulgar).

Un baboso es una persona generalmente de cierta edad (avanzada) que se desvive por las mujeres en forma vergonzante. También puede ser baboso alguien no necesariamente viejo.

Un fantasma es lo que dice el diccionario en estas acepciones:

*1.     * m. Imagen de un objeto que queda impresa en la fantasía.

*2.     * m. Visión quimérica como la que se da en los sueños o en las figuraciones de la imaginación.

* 3.     * m. Imagen de una persona muerta que, según algunos, se aparece a los vivos.

* 4.     * m. Espantajo o persona disfrazada que sale por la noche para asustar a la gente.


----------



## Mirlo

Mate said:


> pendejo/baboso/cuentero/fantasma
> 
> De las cuatro de arriba, aquí en la argentina todas tienen diferente significado. La que más se aproximaría es "cuentero".
> 
> Un pendejo es una persona infantil, inmadura, o directamente un niño (no se recomienda su uso por ser palabra vulgar).
> 
> Un baboso es una persona generalmente de cierta edad (avanzada) que se desvive por las mujeres en forma vergonzante. También puede ser baboso alguien no necesariamente viejo.
> 
> Un fantasma es lo que dice el diccionario en estas acepciones:
> 
> *1.     * m. Imagen de un objeto que queda impresa en la fantasía.
> 
> *2.     * m. Visión quimérica como la que se da en los sueños o en las figuraciones de la imaginación.
> 
> * 3.     * m. Imagen de una persona muerta que, según algunos, se aparece a los vivos.
> 
> * 4.     * m. Espantajo o persona disfrazada que sale por la noche para asustar a la gente.



Mate, si lees todo el hilo te darás cuenta que *todas *fueron usadas por diferentes personas en diferentes regiones y que yo hice la aclaración que la respuesta era dependiendo la región. 



> Hola a todos:
> Viendo los ejemplos que pone Sammo, se me ocurren tres palabras que encajarían bien con esos ejemplos acá en Uruguay, pero sinceramente no sé si se usan en Argentina: rostruda, fantasma y careta. Espero que los argentinos opinen sobre estos términos.






> Dice puras pendejadas/mamadas/chingaderas/babosadas me suelan muy bien.




full of shit 


> Full of shit=completely wrong= equivocado, false=falso, or worthless= sin valor



Se que la mayoría no se usa en Argentina...pero cabe la pena mencionarlas. Saludos,


----------



## jvcastel

In Colombia, we would say:

"Habla pura mierda"
"Habla paja"
"Es una habla-mierda"
"Es una mentirosa de mierda"

All of them are vulgar, of course.


----------



## FRAGUA

Tiene mierda en el cerebro is the closest translation of the English version. You could also use variations to that, such as, Su cerebro es pura mierda / mierda pura, Tiene mierda en vez de cerebro...


----------



## Vchap

Traducción de "full of shit"> "no tener ni puta idea". Al menos, en castellano de España. Saludos!


----------



## EL 11

creo que la mejor opcion ,
ella es una mierda, habla pavadas
Rico Peru


----------



## albertovidal

En Argentina, según mi opinión, se diría "no tiene la más puta idea" (Muy parecido a lo que dice *Vchap*)


----------



## mariposita

Hmm, "No tiene ni puta idea" para mi no implica la intención de engañar, mentir, exagerar, o hacer autobombo que acompaña "to be full of shit." Diría que es algo parecido a "estar de coña" pero frecuentamente con menos buen rollo.

In the same family of "shit" expressions as...

To bullshit
To be a bullshitter
To be full of it
To shit someone (as in, Are you shitting me?)
To talk shit


----------



## Mirlo

mariposita said:


> Hmm, "No tiene ni puta idea" para mi no implica la intención de engañar, mentir, exagerar, o hacer autobombo que acompaña "to be full of shit." Diría que es algo parecido a "estar de coña" pero frecuentamente con menos buen rollo.
> 
> In the same family of "shit" expressions as...
> 
> To bullshit
> To be a bullshitter
> To be full of it
> To shit someone (as in, Are you shitting me?)
> To talk shit



I agree 100% and also it takes another connotation because the post is "*she's so full of shit*" that for mi is "habla babosadas/pendejadas" OR like Axelroll said:



> "He's full of shit" = No dice más que chorradas/gilipolleces


----------



## albertovidal

Es verdad.
Concuerdo con *mariposita* y *Mirlo*. Mi repuesta fue desacertada para este contexto
Lo que diríamos por estos lares es _"no dice más que pavadas/boludeces"_


----------

